# Freshwater fishing



## pcolatider (Aug 23, 2013)

I am wanting to take my kayak somewhere around here for some leisurely bass fishing. Are there any lakes or rivers worth trying out ? I was looking at Bear and Hurricane lakes but didn't really know if they were worth going to. Any places in Alabama ? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## svdeerman (Oct 21, 2011)

Hines Lake in Al


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Defuniak Florida has a few lakes that are pretty good fishin in a yak.


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

I would like to know too.


----------



## doug1980 (Jul 7, 2012)

I go to Karick at least once a month. Always catch some 12" Bass. Only caught one larger than that. I've been to Hurricane twice and Bear twice with no luck. Let me know if you want more info on Karick or if you want someone to fish with. I'm always down to go Bass fishing.


----------



## northportcjm (Jun 9, 2009)

Lake Jackson in Florala Alabama has some great fishing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Try Becks Lake. Great kayaking spot and there's fish there. It's also a fraction of the drive to any of the other places mentioned.

Also...cotton lake, Salters lake, little Williams. Escambia river has plenty of options...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've yaked Karrick a few times but only catch dinks....Brook Hines would be good, but it's purty good size....Hurricane is good and I always catch some bass no biggies though. Last time I went to Bear, I went home skunked!

If ya'll decide to go to Karrick, let me know since it's a couple miles away!


----------



## pcolatider (Aug 23, 2013)

Looks like Hines Lake is closed "until new lake manager" found. I'll probably head to Karick or Hurricane Lake this weekend. I'm riding solo for now it looks like so I'd love to have someone to fish with.


----------



## LiLBlue (Sep 4, 2013)

Dream Strike Lake in MS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

Beck's lake is like 10 minutes from me. Went there first time a few months ago.
Place looked like driving through a dump to get to the back/river.
Me and my boy through some wigglers out, no takers.
I'd have to really want to fish to go back.

x2 on dreamstrike. If you ever want to go with the yaks, let me know, I'll go!
If you don't know about it, contact me.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I've had plenty of outstanding days on Becks...


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

Yakavelli said:


> I've had plenty of outstanding days on Becks...


Maybe I need to give it another shot, maybe in the early fall?
If you ever want to go, let me know, I might .


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Brooks Hines is closed and has been for a while now. Be at least a month before they open back up.


----------



## pcolatider (Aug 23, 2013)

Went to Karick Lake. Had a good time and was very relaxing on the lake. I only caught 2 largemouth but didn't really care. Fished from 4:30 fill dark . Had a few more hits . Both fish in the. 1/2-1 lb range.


----------



## Sarghah (Jul 31, 2014)

Hines Lake in Al


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

hines opens back up tomorrow. At least that's what it says on the website.


----------

